# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  SelfieBot for education. DIY remotely-controlled robot.

## GF_Robots

*SelfieBot for education. DIY remotely-controlled robot.* 

DIY SelfieBot (Do-It-Yourself SelfieBot)

*Endurance is offering a FREE SelfieBot to all colleges and universities!*
Now any school or college can make a fully 3D printed practical robot.

Endurance provides free open source code of the SelfieBot for any school or university.


The SelfieBot is a stationary telepresence system that can be developed by a student or a group of students entirely on their own (Do It Yourself). The SelfieBot DIY platform is a tool that empowers students to turn mobile device into a smarter machine.


With the help of the SelfieBot you can record video and broadcast yourself to others and the camera will follow you while you speak and move around.The SelfieBot automatically tracks your face meaning that you will be always in focus while recording.The SelfieBot allows you to attend classes remotely.The SelfieBot is the perfect tool to interact with team members that cannot be present at your location.

The key thing is that a SelfieBot is a movable mount for a smart device.

The good thing is that all of the SelfieBot’s parts can be purchased on Amazon or Ebay and the assembling process is every easy. Simply follow Endurance’s step-by-step instructions, and you can quickly create your own SelfieBot robot, improve it, and even share it with others. We are looking forward to create a SelfieBot community! Some discussions groups with discussions are here: 
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1508489 
https://pinshape.com/items/21195-3d-...t-by-endurance 

https://plus.google.com/communities/...15560132679200
https://www.facebook.com/Endurance-1399951053640252/
https://www.linkedin.com/groups/8247327 https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/selfi...orge-fomitchev
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-SelfieBot/
https://hackaday.io/project/10571-se...e-driven-robot

Developing a SelfieBot will not require a lot of time or special knowledge. We tried to make the tutorial as simple as possible and we are keep improving it.

*We provide everyone with the following items:*


A CAD schemeSTL files for 3D-printingThe firmware for ArduinoAn APK file for AndroidA list of all the parts that you need to build your own robot.
Should be enough for a quick start.


*Key features of the SelfieBot:*


Turns your mobile device and tracks the faces using Google API and our application.Can be controlled remotely and allows you to rotate on two separate axes.The DIY SelfieBot can be used to help improve your skills in robotics by providing you the opportunity to create your own robot based on the SelfieBot foundation.

*Current beta features which we plan to have finalized in the near future:*


IOS / Windows supportIR tracking system.Wireless charging.Additional external battery bankMotion sensoringVoice control systems
_Our mission is to educate and encourage students and others by creating a friendly robotics network and to empower them by providing the skills necessary to create and develop their own robots that will help people in the field of Education._


Hobbyists and students are welcome to join us: Improve your skills, knowledge and gain more experience by teaming with Endurance and our DIY SelfieBot.
*Useful slide decks:* 

http://www.slideshare.net/GeorgeFomi...t-presentation
http://www.slideshare.net/GeorgeFomi...ional-purposes
http://www.slideshare.net/GeorgeFomi...and-professors

*Video footages* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZLy...ature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIexb79u7P0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzRmoMaG4h8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfFyus8TNJ8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1HInsKv238

*Together we will move the robotic industry forward!*
As soon as we do it for free any donations are welcome on our official page: 
http://endurancerobots.com/diy-selfibot/

Mail: gf@endurancerobots.com 
Skype: george.fomitchev
Phone : +1.239.302.00.53 (from 8AM till 8PM eastern time)
--George I Fomitchev
Partner @ EnduranceRobots.com

----------

